# Chuck Lidell vs Jose Pele Landi



## MJS (Oct 30, 2006)

Came across these clips. Enjoy! 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=UKFJub6TbsI&mode=related&search

http://youtube.com/watch?v=w3KqHoFOkLI&mode=related&search

http://youtube.com/watch?v=G_SwbG0EAbE&mode=related&search

http://youtube.com/watch?v=OgLVqxm6i_A&mode=related&search


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 30, 2006)

Was this early on in his career?


----------



## MJS (Oct 30, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> Was this early on in his career?


 
I have no idea.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 30, 2006)

Just thought I would ask, looks like it


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 30, 2006)

The fight was from IVC 6. Back in 1998


----------

